# FSN College Football in HD?



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone know if FSN broadcasts its national games in HD?
If so, will those of us who Dish REFUSES TO GIVE FSN IN HD (Bay Area) be able to view these games on another HD RSN if we subscribe to the Sports Pack?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I have sorta the same question. I get FSN HD (Fox West) but this weekend's USC game is only showing up on Fox West and not on Fox West HD (nothing is showing up on Fox West HD). Shouldn't it be showing up on both Fox West and Fox West HD?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Have you seen any announcement that the game is going to be done in HD? I see it listed on hdsportsguide.com, but the official O&O FSN HD page doesn't have any September listings yet.

I remember a number of games last year done in HD on FSN (it was announced during the telecast of a number of big 12 games) but we didn't have the channels in HD then.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

A little googling answered my question...

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6469979.html

There sure is going to be a whole lot of NCAA HD football this fall.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Good article, but it doesn't answer the question of whether or not Dish will show FSN college football games in HD.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a question related to dbconsultant's question. I will be at the USC game Saturday but I want to record it to analyze it when I get home.

The game will be on FSN West and that channel has an HD conterpart. The problem is the guide for FSN West HD just says HD FSN West with no programming information. To record this program I will need to set timers based on the time of day. Plus I will need to set a second recording on the FSN West SD channel just in case it is not in HD.

This seems like a pain.

Actually several months ago I tried to record something on FSN Prime and the guide was wrong and it recorded the wrong show.

The bottom line is the FSN regional HD channels are a work in process. I know the HD sports regional channels are shared channels. However, what they need to do is make the HD channels appear full time but just defaulting to the SD channel when there is no HD.

Rick R


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

dishbacker said:


> A little googling answered my question...
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6469979.html
> 
> There sure is going to be a whole lot of NCAA HD football this fall.


"FSN 
For the 2007 college football season, FSN - the cable home for the Big 12 (18 games) and Pac-10 (13) conferences - has mapped out a game plan featuring a greater selection of HD contests and other compelling on-air features.

Whereas FSN last season presented one game per week in HD, Doug Sellars, executive vice president and executive producer, said the network, which reaches 82 million homes through FSN owned and affiliated regional sports channels, will offer 28 of its 31-game schedule in HD. "

That is great, but will Dish put these games up for all of us to see, or will be be shut out because they do not offer my RSN in HD? That is my question.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

aaronbud said:


> "FSN
> For the 2007 college football season, FSN - the cable home for the Big 12 (18 games) and Pac-10 (13) conferences - has mapped out a game plan featuring a greater selection of HD contests and other compelling on-air features.
> 
> Whereas FSN last season presented one game per week in HD, Doug Sellars, executive vice president and executive producer, said the network, which reaches 82 million homes through FSN owned and affiliated regional sports channels, will offer 28 of its 31-game schedule in HD. "
> ...


I saw that article and I wished they would have specified which 28 would be in hd - then at least I would know if it was Dish that was not broadcasting!


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

According to http://www.hdsportsguide.com/ this Saturday night's North TX/Oklahoma game will be broadcast in HD.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like part of my question maybe answered, on the guide now ch. 379 CSNCH(HD) is listing the Idaho/USC game Saturday @7:15PDT. So those of us with the Sports Pack may get SOME games in HD. (I was able to set an DVR timer without being shown as blacked out.) However, none of the other games on Saturday that are being shown nationally on FSN are listed on any of the HD RSN channels at this time........


----------



## PhilAce (May 4, 2006)

FSNMW HD is showing up with the Colorado game and the Oklahoma game. It does not have the USC game.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

PhilAce said:


> FSNMW HD is showing up with the Colorado game and the Oklahoma game. It does not have the USC game.


FSN MW must be your RSN because I show no HD games on my guide for ch. 368 (FSNMW HD) Saturday.


----------



## PhilAce (May 4, 2006)

I just reset my receiver and they showed up.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

PhilAce said:


> FSNMW HD is showing up with the Colorado game and the Oklahoma game. It does not have the USC game.


Looks like the USC game is SD only on Dish:



> Thank you for your email. You can able to view the season in high definition on Fox Sports Network South West only and regarding your concern for the Saturday night game (USC vs. Idaho) here are the only channels that you can able to watch the game but all are in standard definition only.
> 
> 413: FOXNY
> 
> ...


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Mikey said:


> Looks like the USC game is SD only on Dish:


Bummer!:nono2:


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

When I added the Multisport pack, the HD RSNs showed up. Many had games listed on Saturday. It will be interesting to see if I'm blacked out of them.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

What about the Big Ten Network being a Directv exclusive?


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

mwgiii said:


> When I added the Multisport pack, the HD RSNs showed up. Many had games listed on Saturday. It will be interesting to see if I'm blacked out of them.


Yes, today the Colorado/Colorado St. game and the Oklahoma/North Texas game showed up on the Guide on many HD RSN's, however still no HD listing for UCLA/Stanford. USC/Idaho still only showing on 379 in HD.

None of these are showing as being blacked out. 3 out of 4 in HD ain't bad at all.


----------



## PhilAce (May 4, 2006)

UCLA-Stanford isn't being broadcast in HD.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

mhowie said:


> According to http://www.hdsportsguide.com/ this Saturday night's North TX/Oklahoma game will be broadcast in HD.


Confirmed. This is what they're showing on FSN West HD. USC is rated #1 so, of course, why would we want to see that game in HD?:nono:

I had thought that what would be shown on FSN West would be shown on FSN West HD (if it was filmed in HD) and I saw on some college football schedule that USC was being filmed in HD. So I guess I don't understand how these things work.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I see the schedule is now up on FSN West. It shows the USC game as HD. Does that mean I can delete the timer for the SD version of the game? I guess I will leave it on as having two versions of the game is better than finding the one I recorded didn't work.

Rick R


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Well week 1 of college football is in the books, and it looks like those of us who cannot get our RSN in HD from Dish can at least watch the football games FSN shows in HD with the Sports Pack. The games are slow to appear on the guide (some didnt show until Friday), but at least we can get them. Here's to a great season!


----------



## hokie93 (Aug 21, 2007)

What games did yall end up getting on saturday in hd


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I deleted my timer for the SD version of the USC game. I did in fact get the HD version of the USC Idaho game on FSN West. Not great HD but it was HD and I am thankful.

I am looking forward to a great season of HD college football.

One thing of note. At the end of the game the announcers announced that following the next break there woud be a review of the days college games. As the program went to the break the screen went to the Dish HD logo. Even though I recorded an additional half hour I didn't get the day's review. I REALLY wish Dish would switch their HD channel to the SD version when there is no HD.

Rick R


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

hokie93 said:


> What games did yall end up getting on saturday in hd


We got the Colorado/Colorado St., the North Texas/Oklahoma, and the USC/Idaho games in HD. Only UCLA/Stanford was SD only........


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Rick_R said:


> Well I deleted my timer for the SD version of the USC game. I did in fact get the HD version of the USC Idaho game on FSN West. Not great HD but it was HD and I am thankful.
> 
> I am looking forward to a great season of HD college football.
> 
> ...


Seems like Dish treats these games (HD channels) just like games on NBA League Pass or any other Season Ticket, once the game is over, the channel goes dark. You would then have to set a recording on the SD channel to get the postgame shows...


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Rick_R said:


> Well I deleted my timer for the SD version of the USC game. I did in fact get the HD version of the USC Idaho game on FSN West. Not great HD but it was HD and I am thankful.
> 
> I am looking forward to a great season of HD college football.
> 
> ...


At least you saw the game in HD. I had originally set a timer for the SD when the USC Idaho game wasn't showing up on FSN West HD. When I saw it show up, I told the 622 to skip the timer set for SD and created a new timer on the HD channel. Thought it was ok (checked it the night before) but went to watch it later that night and instead of doing what I told it, it restored the SD timer and skipped the HD as being a duplicate! Grrrrr - it did this last year, too. Several times I had set up timers, checked them and the system had changed them back (sometimes it had put back the time padding that I had removed)! Next time, I will delete the SD timer. USC in SD was the pits!!!!!


----------

